
IOS versus Android: OS Footprint is not a Proxy for Application Footprint - lotusleaf1987
http://expletiveinserted.com/2011/04/02/ios-versus-android-os-footprint-is-not-a-proxy-for-application-footprint/
======
ZeroGravitas
The first two graphs are about the phone market, not the smartphone market.
It's not clear that the author realises this.

Maybe it's a very subtle and sophisticated jab about how these kind of numbers
are meaningless without proper analysis. On the other hand, they may have just
been desperate to create any kind of graph that shows Apple's bar as bigger
than the rest. The reasoning given for showing the second graph at all
certainly supports that theory.

Strange, given their closing sentence: _"Please, lift your game. Go beyond
grabbing the simplest number you can find and using it as the basis for
useless, potentially misleading conclusions."_

------
jhack
I thought this was going to be about memory usage.

